# Crappy old cube tank



## Aqua360 (19 Sep 2016)

Hi all,

Managed to get my hands on a beaten up cube tank, 12x12x12 for a tenner; with sliding doors, and decided id pull together some stuff I had lying around, and try to aquascape it. 

Low requirement plants, some Fluval strata and seiryu stone  hope this grows in well, some scum at the top from surface agitation, filter will clear soon I'd hope


----------



## woodster (20 Sep 2016)

Looking good, so tempted to buy a nano tank/cube


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Sep 2016)

woodster said:


> Looking good, so tempted to buy a nano tank/cube



lol why not, can get cubes for very reasonable prices these days


----------



## kadoxu (20 Sep 2016)

I'm trying to find a way to convince the Mrs. to allow me to buy a 2nd nano! xD


----------



## jameson_uk (7 Nov 2016)

@Aqua360  any update on this?
Just got hold of a 30cm cube myself and interested in what this is looking like now.

Is that a sponge filter hiding at the back??  (I am assuming this is a shrimp tank?)


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Nov 2016)

jameson_uk said:


> @Aqua360  any update on this?
> Just got hold of a 30cm cube myself and interested in what this is looking like now.
> 
> Is that a sponge filter hiding at the back??  (I am assuming this is a shrimp tank?)



No update, it was a temporary home until I got a better quality cube sadly. It was run by two hobs, with sponge prefilters; but I wouldn't hesitate to run it off a sponge, or even a sponge power head combo. 

I will say, it's a very good size for aquascaping and shrimp; are you doing a journal? And are you more focused on shrimp or the aquascape?


----------



## jameson_uk (7 Nov 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> I will say, it's a very good size for aquascaping and shrimp; are you doing a journal? And are you more focused on shrimp or the aquascape?


Currently tank is sat empty downstairs...   I picked up one of the Aqua One Aspire 22 tanks from P@H when they were on offer for £55 including a pretty crappy filter (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/filter-for-planted-nano-shrimp-tank.43053/) and a little LED (which I think is probably this one) so figured at that price I might as well     Now I am starting to look for ideas

Did that tank have added CO2 or was it low tech?  Partly prompted another thread (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/low-tech-moss-carpet.43376/) to stop hijacking this one!
If it was low tech, how well did the moss grow out?   And what is the plant at the back (possibly a Val?)

I had been looking at a JBL CristalProfi M Greenline filter which is probably overkill but I can't be doing with the air pump noise (I have an Eheim air pump which is meant to be the quietest and that really annoys me)


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Nov 2016)

jameson_uk said:


> Currently tank is sat empty downstairs...   I picked up one of the Aqua One Aspire 22 tanks from P@H when they were on offer for £55 including a pretty crappy filter (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/filter-for-planted-nano-shrimp-tank.43053/) and a little LED (which I think is probably this one) so figured at that price I might as well     Now I am starting to look for ideas
> 
> Did that tank have added CO2 or was it low tech?  Partly prompted another thread (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/low-tech-moss-carpet.43376/) to stop hijacking this one!
> If it was low tech, how well did the moss grow out?   And what is the plant at the back (possibly a Val?)
> ...



The aspire is a nice tank 

This was low tech, not even liquid carbon; just liquid ferts. Moss, Anubias petite, and Java fern 

If you want a really nice low tech plant, look out for Java trident; I'd use it even if I had full co2 etc. 

If you go for a good planted substrate and root feeders you wouldn't even really need to dose ferts for a while. 

In terms of filters, have you seen the aquael mini pat? For my next 30l tank I'm going to run the power head off of two sponges, gives excellent bio filtration, flow, and is shrimplet safe. As well as being internal, so no leakage dangers


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Nov 2016)

Moss also grew well, simply glue on to wood or wherever you want


----------

